# 2007 corvette rims



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Will 2007 corvette rims fit 06 gto?


----------



## kallemero (Dec 31, 2010)

First:
Corvette 5x4.75 (5x120.65mm)
GTO 5x4.72 (5x120mm)

You CAN put them on, but not good with the org. nuts


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

or studs


----------



## kallemero (Dec 31, 2010)

This is one way to make the PCD work:

Cruze Rims - Page 6 - Tsikot Philippines 2011 (Post #82)


----------



## jhatch13 (Aug 31, 2011)

i would like some more info on this as well. am looking to do the same thing on my 04.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

What more would you need to know?


----------



## jhatch13 (Aug 31, 2011)

where can i find such parts such as the variation lug nuts or bolts


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

They are available various places. Usually where tuner/ricer stuff is sold. I watched my neighbor's kid put some on his Acura and they really looked unsafe to me but I guess that would be your call. Here's a link to one place that sells them: PCD Variation (Wobble) Lug Nuts,12x1.50 Threadpitch-Set-Zinc Plated-Conical Seat-LUG-DV6LE


----------

